# Privy Diggin Tripod?



## swizzle (May 7, 2012)

I'm looking at digging my first real privy this year and it will most likely be by myself. I was thinking that a tripod for lifting the buckets would be the way to go. Any thoughts on how to make one fairly cheap? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx in advance. Swiz


----------



## Penn Digger (May 8, 2012)

I too would like some info on a cheap tripod system, but think you must at least have an accomplice for a successful tripod system to work.  Who will empty the buckets?  These chopped up aluminum ladder systems must have a better way?

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2012)

We made our own bucking pulling system. 

 It is not a tripod it works better (for us) we don't dig deep pits to often but when we do,we use the "bar" it is a 12 foot pipe actually. There is a V welded in the middle. We have a large barn pulley that hooks on the V. We either use wooden horses or 2 barrels to put the pipe on over the pit. The man in the pit pulls the buckets up it is effort  less. All of the deep pits we dug we used this. Cheep.easy,works.

 So all you need is a 12 foot pipe we got our from a  old galvanized fence. A (big) Barn pulley and good rope that fits the pulley. Don't use that thin black twine like I have seen some people use. 

 Or you can buy a tripod.


 But you cant use it alone. You shouldn't do it alone anyway.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 8, 2012)

All of you just had a Bill Engvall here's your sign moment.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFmEku_uVKc&feature=related
 It when you say something either stupid or the answer is very obvious. 


 Swiz:You said the following  " I'm looking at digging my first real privy "   Swiz!! what kind of privies were you diggin before NOW? [8|]Then you said " it will most likely be by myself. I was thinking that a tripod for lifting the buckets would be the way to go."Ya think? [:-] " A single team tripod bucket system is like an Albino hitch-hiking in a blizzard!![] like a midget playing with a yo yo!![] Your gonna get tired, real quick climbing in and out of the hole all day long to keep emptying the bucket!![]............

 Penn: you almost escaped unfazed but then you added to the conversation " but think you must at least have an accomplice for a successful tripod system to work.    Who the H!!!will empty the buckets Penn? " But Think you will need an accomplice ?[]  YOU MUST HAVE AN ACCOMPLISH, not think!![]   Dont confuse swiz!![] you dont think[8|] You KNOW[] a one person tripod system aint gonna work real GOOD, he'll be madder then a gay guy with lock jaw on Valentines day!![8D]

 Rick: Everything you said was perfect, from one of this forums top privy diggers,told us exactly how to build our own system,( I was googleing the parts list as you spoke) told us how to set it up and everything,( I was copying and pasting your every word ) went through a lot of trouble to explain the proper way to use the bucket pulley system (  Had it all stored in my mind ) ............and then you went and said " Or you can buy a tripod "[8|]..... and then you added ....
 " But you cant use it alone.[] And just in case swiz or Penn were still listening you said.............You shouldn't do it alone anyway. " [8|] Thanks Rick !! You guys are killin me !! this early morn


----------



## mr.fred (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> I too would like some info on a cheap tripod system, but think you must at least have an accomplice for a successful tripod system to work.  Who will empty the buckets?  These chopped up aluminum ladder systems must have a better way?
> 
> PD


    And whats wrong with my tripod![8|]


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2012)

Well, thanx for making me feel like an idiot!! I probably should have re-worded it just a bit. I've poked around in a few privies but they were either too new or I didn't have time to dig it out on Wilderness Preserve property. 

 As far as the tripod system goes it would be a great help to me being that I have a bad shoulder and lifting anything above chest height is increasingly painful as the day wears on. I can jump in and out of that hole all day long and climb a mile of ladder if I had too. As far as a midget playing with a yo yo goes...How did you know I'm short!! [>:]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 8, 2012)

Swiz this was not directed at you personally just the way it was worded by everyone in the post was humorous to me early this morning. Everyone has a Here's your sign moment!! I didn't know you were short....Don't play with yo yo's then....Just kiddin[] As far as removing a lot of dirt with a bad shoulder why not try something like this  http://www.instructables.com/id/A-gas-powered-vacuum-cleaner-for-use-in-gold-prosp/  With a long 20 foot 4 inch diameter hose you could suck out the dirt and go up every half hour verses every minute.  Sorry swiz maybe you could build one of gas powered vacs.


----------



## baltbottles (May 8, 2012)

Here is my tripod I built this one and 4 more like it for other diggers its tall enough you can straddle a 6 foot fence with one of the legs for digging shard privies with out and problem. The legs break down into 3 sections that easily will fit in the trunk of most cars. Everything assembles and sets up in about 2 minutes there are no small parts to get lost.  Strong enough to lift 400 pound stones out of a pit.

 Also 3 people work best with a tripod setup when digging very deep privies. One to fill the buckets in the pit one to pull the buckets and one to guide the buckets up and keep them from hitting the sides of the pit and then to switch on an empty bucket and dump the full one.

 The main thing about digging deep privies is safety. Even getting hit by a fist size clump of dirt in the bottom of a 20 foot pit in not pleasant. So don't forget to wear a hard hat. and make sure the guys up top are safety oriented.

 Chris


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2012)

The privies in this area from what I've heard are 4-5ft  on average with some going as much as 14ft. I've dug in a dump 10 feet down and I don't think I'd do that in a privy unless it was a brick or stoner with good sturdy walls. I have permission to look for a privy on a property with a home from 1919. Not sure if its worth it bottle wise but it might be worth it to gain some experience. I want to get a portfolio of the before, after and the rewards to show other people when I'm asking for permission to dig. Swiz


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2012)

Swiz I have seen guys use Masons scaffolding frames with a 4X4 or 2" sch. 40 pipe across it and the pulley on that...


----------



## swizzle (May 8, 2012)

Thanx Jim, I think I can figure something out now. Just need some cash and Lowes or Home Depot. Swiz


----------



## bottle_head9 (May 8, 2012)

ya know what swiz, start digging it and you`ll find out what best suits YOU.If its a 5 footer, you obviously won`t need a tri-pod or any other help.If it`s a 20 footer like the MD, PA, and NJ guys dig, than you`ll need some back-up.Just get out there and dig like so many of us on here DON~T do....[]


----------



## epackage (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Thanx Jim, I think I can figure something out now. Just need some cash and Lowes or Home Depot. Swiz


 See if you can rent a set or find a cheap set from a local mason who might have something that's "banged up" for cheap...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> ya know what swiz, start digging it and you`ll find out what best suits YOU.If its a 5 footer, you obviously won`t need a tri-pod or any other help.If it`s a 20 footer like the MD, PA, and NJ guys dig, than you`ll need some back-up.Just get out there and dig like so many of us on here DON~T do....[]


 

 You said it. Don't turn this into a 20 page "how do I dig a privy" like that last guy. He did find and dig a privy though. After he got off ABN and went out in to the real world [8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 8, 2012)

once the hole gets above my head I start getting a strange feeling that I am digging my own grave...


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 8, 2012)

I've never dug a privy deeper than 10 feet... It was a stretch but we did that without even buckets. Don't know how. Tom's dug a thousand privies with no tripod, but I think we should get one! Don't know where or how, so I will be watching this thread intently... Looking forward to your dig, swiz, there's nothing as exciting as your first privy! It's one thing to read about and watch videos of privy digging, but it's entirely another to be 6 feet in a hole with bottles popping out one after another.


----------



## baltbottles (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I've never dug a privy deeper than 10 feet... It was a stretch but we did that without even buckets. Don't know how. Tom's dug a thousand privies with no tripod, but I think we should get one! Don't know where or how, so I will be watching this thread intently... Looking forward to your dig, swiz, there's nothing as exciting as your first privy! It's one thing to read about and watch videos of privy digging, but it's entirely another to be 6 feet in a hole with bottles popping out one after another.


 

 Don't forget that feeling when after digging through 27 feet of clay you find the bottom clean as a whistle. Then as you stare at the huge pile of dirt you have to put back. Then finally finish getting the pit filled in at 3am. But at least you don't have to take any time to split up all those pesky bottles that weren't in the hole. And you can get right on the road for the 2 hour drive back home...... on the bright side there isn't much traffic at 3am.....

 Chris


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 8, 2012)

anyone ever use an electric winch on thier truck bumper to pull up buckets? (assuming the hole isnt in a tight backyard lot)


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got lucky I guess... [8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (May 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nothing wrong with it other that it is a little wobbley and thus may require a third person at all times, which we usually have.  I think we need to switch next time to the guy in the whole pulls the rope rather than a guy up top pulling the rope on an angle or leaning towards the hole for a back breaking straighter pull.  The guy on the bottom pulling seems like it may be more efficient plus he would be lifting out his own tail dirt.  Didn't mean to offend Mr. Fred.

 PD


----------



## carobran (May 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like to have fell outta my chair when I read this![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> anyone ever use an electric winch on thier truck bumper to pull up buckets? (assuming the hole isnt in a tight backyard lot)


 

 No but I have another plan to get to those tight back yard holes.


 You can pull in fish or pull up buckets!! yeahhhhhhhhhh boie! []


----------



## swizzle (May 9, 2012)

I'll know more on Sunday, weather permitting that is. I have permission to detect and I also want to probe around and see what I can see. Hey Rick, when your' probing for holes and you can't find the pit do you grid the area and poke a hole ever couple of feet to see if you can locate one? Swiz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I'll know more on Sunday, weather permitting that is. I have permission to detect and I also want to probe around and see what I can see. Hey Rick, when your' probing for holes and you can't find the pit do you grid the area and poke a hole ever couple of feet to see if you can locate one? Swiz


 

 Yep Swizz that's basically what we do. The pit has to be somewhere.


----------



## swizzle (May 9, 2012)

This ones to all the privy diggers. What's the farthest distance from the house that you've found an outhouse? The one on our property we I was a kid was about 80 feet down hill. Swiz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 11, 2012)

*
 I have one further,can't find the pic


----------

